# Robber wearing an Obama mask



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

Police Seek Dunkin? Robber Who Wore Obama Mask « CBS Boston

Police are looking for a person who robbed a New Hampshire Dunkin' Donuts at gunpoint while wearing a President Barack Obama mask.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Well you gotta finance your campaign somehow.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

They should be looking at 1600 PA ave, W DC


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Seems like robbing a donut shop would be a really bad idea. Might as well put the handcuffs on before you go in. Just sayin.


----------



## Sockpuppet (Sep 6, 2014)

Obama is an obvious choice as a criminal perpetrator.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

James m said:


> Well you gotta finance your campaign somehow.


Nobody would expect obama too wear an obama mask. Hiding in plain sight lol


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Makes sense. He stole our childrens futute at federal government gunpoint.


----------



## Hawaii Volcano Squad (Sep 25, 2013)

With regard to this Donut caper, there is a hole right in the middle of the criminal's scheme.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

keith9365 said:


> Makes sense. He stole our childrens futute at federal government gunpoint.


And he should be in PRISON, with Holder and the rest of the henchmen.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I think we should buy up all the Obummer masks we can find, then "present" ourselves at the voting booths!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Just tell you are Juan Beldze and you are a Demonrat voter. They might let you vote twice!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

BagLady said:


> I think we should buy up all the Obummer masks we can find, then "present" ourselves at the voting booths!!!!!!!!!!!


Now if you want to be REAL SCARY tomorrow, get a Moochelle mask, and put a couple pillows under your shirt.


----------

